# I lost my hammer head wedge at the worst time.....



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 11, 2013)

I lost the wedge on my best plastic headed hammer, my other hammers were too soft to do the job done.
Here's a quick wedge i made up to go back to GETTIN' ER' DONE!!!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 First i cut off a piece of 3/8" copper tubing 1/2" long.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Flatten tubing on vise.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bend copper tube in vise jaws to an acute angle, and install a scrap of thin metal,(i used part of a band clamp)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Fold scrap of metal inside newly formed wedge, it need not fold equally to be effective as long as it is thicker at the rear. I used a file to cut a few serrations horizontally to give maximum friction upon being seated.



	

		
			
		

		
	
I seated the head firmly, then drove the wedge home and a another tap for good luck!


thanks for looking!!!)
mike


----------

